# Dr. Najeebs Lectures For Free



## Medicine Buddy

Below is medical lectures for free.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos




All the best


----------



## swati.deshmukh

Thanks !!


----------



## Rajesh Saagar

At present, many students do not prefer the traditional method of learning. Mostly people prefer any online contents or interactive method of learning. As projected above video content or lectures, online materials are what the people expect for! If anyone search for such portal to help for the preparation of Medical or Dental PG Entrance exam, then visit entrancebook. It provides the necessary content in the preparation of Medical or Dental PG Entrance exams. Do visit the site and get the required info!


----------



## PG_aspirant

Now a days medical students are very busy and due to their hectic schedule are unable to join physical coachings since it takes a lots of time, energy and money. This is why online coachings have become very popular among students- they provide the flexibility of studying anywhere anytime. There are plenty of web portals available today that offer online courses. I prefer MyPGMEE because it has been authored by Dr Mudit Khanna- the best author in medical field.


----------



## shayanch24

Thanks Alot. Dr Najeeb Is the best Medical teacher I have yet.


----------

